# Jotul No 6



## Blog (Nov 13, 2012)

I have an old one of these. I recently had somebody round to instal it, but the said it is missing a baffle in the hood. If this is the case then I can't see how it fits in. I am no expert, but really want this old lump installed. Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the design to see what is missing....or any other advice gratefully received.


----------



## milleo (Nov 13, 2012)

Blog said:


> I have an old one of these. I recently had somebody round to instal it, but the said it is missing a baffle in the hood. If this is the case then I can't see how it fits in. I am no expert, but really want this old lump installed. Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the design to see what is missing....or any other advice gratefully received.


Try contacting Woodmans Forge and fireplace in East Wakefield N.H. they may be able to help. You can look them up online and e-mail them or call them at 603-522-3028.


----------

